

Extracting Useful Review Snippets from Yelp Using Natural Language Processing - 0x44
http://aria42.com/blog/?p=127

======
aria
The code from the paper is available at
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/rbg/code/content_structure/code....](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/rbg/code/content_structure/code.tar.gz)

You can see a demo of the site at condensr.com. There will be substantial
changes to the site including predicting the best dish at a restaurant on the
site soon. An academic paper should follow shortly.

------
fendrak
Interesting fact: I was asked to program something that did just this for my
interview with Yelp.

------
cybernytrix
Anyone know what software (open source, Java/Python) that is out there that
can give me similar results? I've looked at LingPipe, but the closest thing it
does is sentiment classification.

~~~
LeBlanc
Check out the open source Stanford Parser (Java)
<http://nlp.stanford.edu/software/lex-parser.shtml>

I also wrote a free open source javascript API for the Stanford Parser if you
want to play around with NLP in JS.
<http://nlp.naturalparsing.com/browserparser/parse> (it is a bit slow at the
moment, someone is using it to parse all of wikipedia).

